

Beego – The Missing Manual - astaxie
http://go-talks.appspot.com/github.com/beego/tutorial/en/beego/beego.slide#1

======
yanbo-ai
Yes, this is the best http server framework of Golang.

------
AriesDevil
The best go web&api framework

------
fuxiaohei
great project

------
bozz
good job

